# Marc Waterman



## rubiksfriend (Jun 28, 2008)

Tell me if you have any others of him solving. http://youtube.com/watch?v=NW7lyre2DZY


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 28, 2008)

wow. I have that EXACT same video on my computer.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 28, 2008)

Really? I can't even remember where I downloaded my copy.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2008)

It sounds like Guus was there, but I cannot be sure about there voices 25 years ago.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 28, 2008)

Erik was the one who sent me that video a WHILE ago. so i dont know where he got it from.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard he averaged 16 seconds back in the 80s. I really wanted to see some more videos of him solving because I'm starting to use his method in addition to Roux.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, that was amazing, he did it faster than I normally solve without proper inspection!


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 29, 2008)

what kind of solving method was it he was using? a corners first method?


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 29, 2008)

It's his own method, yes, corners first. 1) Solve L-face 2) Solve remaining corners 3) solve 2 or 3 redges 4) solve remaining redges and orient midges 5) solve midges.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 29, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> what kind of solving method was it he was using? a corners first method?



His name has come up often when people discuss fast CF methods.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 29, 2008)

Ron posted this video on the speedcubing.com main page a few years ago, so that's probably where Erik got it from. I love the way he preinspected


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 29, 2008)

That must be it. Way to go, Mario!


----------



## Kian (Jun 30, 2008)

that was nuts. set that method wild with a few fingertricks and i'm sure we'll see some nasty times.

and yes, that inspection was hilarious.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jun 30, 2008)

Doesn't he remind you of Mario? Also, does Josef Jelinek use the Waterman method?


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.rubikscube.info/waterman/

The full method, at Josef Jelinek's site. I'm not sure but I think he told me he uses it for corners some years ago, but I'm not sure about edges. At least I'm sure he uses it for 2x2x2 (we where dicussing 2x2x2 methods in a couple of mails back then).

I'm also using it for 2x2x2 but I got my own set of algos.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 30, 2008)

There are tons of algorithms, haha.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 1, 2008)

Only about 100. The red/green sequences are not necessary, only alternatives.


----------

